# Where to go in Mid-March



## Robust Redhorse (Jan 31, 2017)

If you could saltwater fish for anything within a one day drive in Mid-March, where would you go?


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

depends on what you're wanting to catch


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 31, 2017)

In my opinion, it would still be about a month early and still a little chilly for my favorite spring-break-out fishing along the Panhandle. 
But I would really look forward to taking a break from winter and going somewhere where I can get my bare feet sunburned while fishing on the boat. I would have to say Southwest Florida. Charlotte Harbor to Naples to Ten Thousand Islands area. Remember your sunscreen!


----------



## trubluau (Jan 31, 2017)

Northeast coast of Florida and partake in the dolphin run. I will be there for a couple trips for sure. I will also make a trip to Keaton in March for a day chasing sheepshead on light tackle. They are always fun to catch.


----------

